# ER32 collets from eBay



## alexkuzn (Oct 13, 2009)

Just received a set of 18 metric collets in wooden box from *800watt* seller on eBay. 
Quality better than I expected. Highly recommend him.  
(I have no relation whatsoever to this guy)

Earlier I've bought a Beall Collet Chuck Set with 5 collets (1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 5/8, 3/4)  which was absolutely not enough for me.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 14, 2009)

I was wonder if the same collets you have would fit the PSI collet chuck.


----------



## leehljp (Oct 14, 2009)

I am going to order a set for me come springtime when I am back in the States for a month. 

PSI: I don't know personally but I think they should.


----------



## KN75 (Oct 14, 2009)

johncrane said:


> I was wonder if the same collets you have would fit the PSI collet chuck.


 
Yes they do fit. I have both the PSI collet chuck and a set of metric collets from 800watt. 

You have to check all 800watt's listings, he has duplicate items at different prices.


----------



## THarvey (Oct 14, 2009)

johncrane said:


> I was wonder if the same collets you have would fit the PSI collet chuck.





KN75 said:


> Yes they do fit. I have both the PSI collet chuck and a set of metric collets from 800watt.
> 
> You have to check all 800watt's listings, he has duplicate items at different prices.




The PSI chuck uses ER-32 collets.  800watt also lists ER-25.

In addition to checking the prices, read the descriptions.  Sometimes he uses the same pictures.  I have seen the picture say one and the description another.


----------

